# I want to donate my boat to a soldier



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

:flag:

Does anyone know of an organization that handles this type of thing? Thanks

Frank T.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

What type of boat? where is it at? etc


----------

